# Best 6 cell pack?



## Loopedout (Mar 3, 2008)

I run a losi mini late with a novak mongoose 8.5, what are the best cells out there for 1/18?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Check into the Team Scream racing 1500 packs


----------



## mini_racer (Oct 28, 2008)

BudBartos said:


> Check into the Team Scream racing 1500 packs


+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## Loopedout (Mar 3, 2008)

well thats the impression I got from my internet browsing. :thumbsup:
The local guys are all stuck on the Integy 1400 packs for some reason.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Team Scream!


----------

